# Fair City Question



## Marcecie (12 Oct 2006)

Hi, I missed last nights Fair City and wonder how did they find out it was Rory that told the cops (am recording tonights thanks)


----------



## bazermc (12 Oct 2006)

There use to be an omnibus at the weekend or else the eposide is repeated at lunchtime the next day.
God its really sad I know that!!!!


----------



## Kiddo (13 Oct 2006)

Marcecie said:


> Hi, I missed last nights Fair City and wonder how did they find out it was Rory that told the cops (am recording tonights thanks)


 
Lorcan followed Rory to a car park where Rory was meeting his boss. Lorcan followed the boss to a Garda station.


----------



## roxy (13 Oct 2006)

And now Lorcan's going to be taken out! 

While we're on the subject of Fair City, has anyone else noticed the size of Ursula's earlobes!? My God, they're enormous!


----------



## Bamhan (13 Oct 2006)

Lorcan was shot last night........know this because we do still do not have SKY, God I am getting into RTE programming is there no hope!


----------



## Marie M (13 Oct 2006)

roxy said:


> And now Lorcan's going to be taken out!
> 
> While we're on the subject of Fair City, has anyone else noticed the size of Ursula's earlobes!? My God, they're enormous!




Forget worrying if Rory died aswell, I sat through the whole of Fair city thinking about ears and wondering if it was true that they keep growing throughout your life, do they? or did Anna Managhan always look like that?


----------



## roxy (13 Oct 2006)

Marie M said:


> Forget worrying if Rory died aswell, I sat through the whole of Fair city thinking about ears and wondering if it was true that they keep growing throughout your life, do they? or did Anna Managhan always look like that?


 
LOL   Exactly what I was thinking! Seriously though, I don't ever want to get old if that's what'll happen to my ears! (Do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro....?)


----------



## Marcecie (13 Oct 2006)

thanks for update will check out the ear situation next time its on


----------



## liteweight (16 Oct 2006)

Checked out the ears!!! Don't keep up with program normally so can anyone tell me what is the relationship between Malachy and Lorcan?? Are they father and son?


----------



## Tenacious (16 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> can anyone tell me what is the relationship between Malachy and Lorcan?? Are they father and son?


 
Lorcan was Kay and Malachy's adopted son.


----------



## r2d2 (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks a bunch......This ear thing has me intrigued......I'm going to have to watch it now !


----------



## Cahir (16 Oct 2006)

The ears really are freaky.  I thought only old men had ears like that.


----------



## Pegasus (16 Oct 2006)

Rory had asked her to keep her ears to the ground.


----------



## liteweight (17 Oct 2006)

Tenacious said:


> Lorcan was Kay and Malachy's adopted son.



Ah! Thank you!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2006)

Well, Lorcan was their foster son anyway- did they adopt him?


----------



## bazermc (17 Oct 2006)

Awful acting just awful

Have to watch tonight though Lorcan dies yippeee


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2006)

why spend hours every week looking at a load of depressing scumbags on TV?
Go into dublin city centre and look out the window of a pub while you have a pint instead!


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2006)

I HAVE to watch it to keep abreast of current affairs in Dublin, since all I can see from my local pub is a view of the Atlantic ocean....


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2006)

Vanilla said:


> I HAVE to watch it to keep abreast of current affairs in Dublin, since all I can see from my local pub is a view of the Atlantic ocean....



show off


----------



## roxy (17 Oct 2006)

Pegasus said:


> Rory had asked her to keep her ears to the ground.


 
Just classic, I love it!   Keep them coming...


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2006)

> show off


 
Who, me? Ah no, now if I said all I could see out of my living room window was an uninterrupted view of the Atlantic, THAT would be showing off... but I'm too modest.


----------

